# What switch do I need?



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi, I have a 721 and a dishplayer. I have the 721 hooked up now to a dishpro twin with 2 21 dishpro switches. I want to hook the dishplayer up to another TV until the time comes to purches the 921 and move the dishplayer out and the 721 on that TV and the 921 on the HDTV. What switches and setup will i need? Thanks for your help. I get a lot of info here.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The DishPlayers will not work with DishPro lnbf's or switches. You will have to have a DishPro adapter to get the DishPlayers to work (if I am not mistaken - although I know they dont work with the SuperDish because they dont have the software to do so) or you will hae to get a legacy dish and legacy switch for the DishPlayer.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

i had the legacy. my 721 want bye bye after 6 month with it . so they rewired it to dishpro. so if i don't hook the displayer up and when get the 921. what switch will i need for the two?


----------



## MikeHDTulsa (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi, If you want to use a switch it would be a DP34 switch it is good for 4 outputs 2 for the 721 and 2 for the 921.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

MikeHDTulsa said:


> Hi, If you want to use a switch it would be a DP34 switch it is good for 4 outputs 2 for the 721 and 2 for the 921.


Would I still keep the 2 21 switchs hooked up? And put the DP34 inside the house so I don't have to make anymore holes? Thanks


----------



## hojni (Feb 6, 2003)

I originally had a Dish500 Legacy Twin LNBP with two SW21's installed as the dish, so I only had two wires coming into the house. When I added a 721 (to my 501), I replaced the Legacy Twin LNBF with a DishPro Twin LNBF, removed the SW21's completely, and stretched the two wires directly to the LNBF. I then cut both coax's in the basement and installed a DishPro 34 Switch.

The DP34 switch will run 4 receivers (non-DishPro receivers do need an adapter). So I have my 501 and 721 running off of it and can add my new 510 just by running a wire from the DP34 in my basement. The beauty is that you can daisy chain up to 3 DP34's together to run up to 12 receivers, so no more touching the Dish or LNBF until you decide to go SuperDih.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

hojni said:


> I originally had a Dish500 Legacy Twin LNBP with two SW21's installed as the dish, so I only had two wires coming into the house. When I added a 721 (to my 501), I replaced the Legacy Twin LNBF with a DishPro Twin LNBF, removed the SW21's completely, and stretched the two wires directly to the LNBF. I then cut both coax's in the basement and installed a DishPro 34 Switch.
> 
> The DP34 switch will run 4 receivers (non-DishPro receivers do need an adapter). So I have my 501 and 721 running off of it and can add my new 510 just by running a wire from the DP34 in my basement. The beauty is that you can daisy chain up to 3 DP34's together to run up to 12 receivers, so no more touching the Dish or LNBF until you decide to go SuperDih.


Didn't you have to run a second wire to the 721 when you added it?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Wnhen you get a SuperDISH it comes with a DP-34 so when you upgrade to a 921 you will get a Super DISH and free install.


----------



## hojni (Feb 6, 2003)

gjrhine said:


> Didn't you have to run a second wire to the 721 when you added it?


Just from the DP34 switch to the 721 (it needs a total of 2 RG6 connections to the DP34).

With the DishPro Twin LNBF and the DB34 switch, all you ever need to run up to 12 tuners is two RG6 cables between the LNBF and the Switch. Each DP34 can run up to 4 tuners (721 has 2 tuners)


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

hojni said:


> Just from the DP34 switch to the 721 (it needs a total of 2 RG6 connections to the DP34).
> 
> With the DishPro Twin LNBF and the DB34 switch, all you ever need to run up to 12 tuners is two RG6 cables between the LNBF and the Switch. Each DP34 can run up to 4 tuners (721 has 2 tuners)


It seems to me running cables from the LNBF to the switch is the easy part as opposed to running cables from the switch to the tuners in different areas of the house.


----------



## frankctx (Nov 21, 2003)

just upgraded to 510..moved dp7100 to bedroom(rtn 1000 for 510..what a deal) sw-64..using power inserter on 510-- am i reading the 7100 will encounter probs? current sts 110-119-148....also old dish 500 lnb's


----------



## hojni (Feb 6, 2003)

gjrhine said:


> It seems to me running cables from the LNBF to the switch is the easy part as opposed to running cables from the switch to the tuners in different areas of the house.


Not in my case. All computer and AV cables home run to my basement.

I installed my DP34 switch in the basement and when I get the 510, I will just connect an RG6 to the DP34. Also, when I removed the SW21's from the Dish mast to install the DishPro Twin LNBF, they were pretty corroded (after only 2 years). The DP34 is protected from the elements in my basement.

Also, if I choose to add more tuners, I can just mount another DP34 next to the current one in the basement and connect more RG6.

One more consideration. My Dish is 2 stories up. So, unless my DishPro Twin LNBF craps out, I shouldn't have to get up on a ladder - at least until I go SuperDish.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

It looks like its going to be awhile before i'll get the the superdish since there more for the locals. So are the 21 switches ok hooked up if i get the 34 switch?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

SW-21 switches are for LEGACY equipment, DP-34 switches are DISH PRO you cannot mix Legacy and DISH PRO switches.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

boba said:


> SW-21 switches are for LEGACY equipment, DP-34 switches are DISH PRO you cannot mix Legacy and DISH PRO switches.


If you read me first bost it said I have a dishpro setup with 2 dishpro 21 switches. I wanted to know if I get the 34 switch for in the house, do I keep the 21's on?


----------



## MikeHDTulsa (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi, you will take the DP21 switches off and I assume you were using them to look at a third satellite. You will need to run two lines from the DP twin LNB and one line from a third satellite LNB if you are using one and hook them directly into the DP34 switch.


----------

